# Upgrade from 8.0 to 8.1



## rloc (Aug 23, 2010)

After trying this as per the Freebsd documentation the system boots and displays:


```
FreeBSD/i386 (Amnesiac) (ttyv0)

login:
```
Whatever user name I enter simply returns the same screen without asking for a password.

I can't find any information about this on this forum using the "search" option.

Any ideas please?


----------



## rloc (Aug 23, 2010)

Further information:

It seems that the problem lies in /etc/rc.subr but I don't have a clue how to correct it.


----------



## da1 (Aug 23, 2010)

boot in single user mode (option 4) and mount the "/" partition so that you can modify it ("mount -u /"), delete the hashes in /etc/master.passwd and reset your passwords. The weird thing is that you get the "login" prompt back. Do you still have the users in "master.passwd" ?

Also, did something go wrong during the upgrade ?
Also2, can you tell us how you did the upgrade ? Steps taken ...


----------



## Beastie (Aug 23, 2010)

I suspect the databases have simply been overwritten. You should find backups in /var/backups.


----------



## rloc (Aug 23, 2010)

*upgrading 8.0 to 8.1*

Booted into single user mode:

@da1 -

All users still exist in "master.passwd"

I don't know how to delete the hashes and reset the passwords. Can you help here?

I was running 8.0 -p3

To upgrade I did this:

[cmd=]# freebsd-update upgrade -r 8.1-RC2[/cmd]

<I then edited all files which could not be merged by inserting # in front of lines which should have obviously been commented out>

Then did 


```
# freebsd-update install
#shutdown -r now
#freebsd-update install
#shutdown -r now
```
@beastie

There are backups in /var/backup but they are dated 8 August and I tried this upgrade earlier today...

After booting in single user mode I did:


```
#uname -a

Freebsd 8.1-RC2-p1 #0 <date> <time> [email]root@i386-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
```


----------



## da1 (Aug 23, 2010)

@rloc


```
admin:[B]$2a$04$uh9tlcyNwz4JU4ugmpxSW.w41AOMQpaorJyLdgaUMaFR0Ej51jJyS[/B]:1010:1010::0:0:blahblahblah:/home/admin:/bin/csh
```
the bold text is the hash. just delete it or just reset the password. the second would be the safe way to fo 
for password reset do: `passwd <username>`
example `passwd da1`


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 23, 2010)

Format your posts, people, or this thread vanishes.
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816


----------



## rloc (Aug 24, 2010)

@da1

Thanks for the tip. I tried both options but the situation remains identical. I should mention that whichever user I attempt to log in with gives the same response.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2010)

The hostname isn't set either (Amnesiac), this makes me think you might have a problem in your /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## da1 (Aug 24, 2010)

what about [CMD=""]freebsd-updade rollback[/CMD] ? did you try it ?


----------



## rloc (Aug 25, 2010)

*freebsd 8.0 to 8.1 upgrade*

@SirDice

/etc/rc.conf is unchanged and does specify the hostname which I have always used.

@da1


```
#freebsd-update rollback
config_<<<<<<<: not found
Error processing configuration file, line 1:
==> <<<<<<<current version
```
Thank again for your interest


----------



## da1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Rloc, check the conf file @ line1

/etc/freebsd-update.conf

PS: -> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading-freebsdupdate.html


----------



## rloc (Aug 25, 2010)

*freebsd 8.0 to 8.1 upgrade*

@da1


```
ee /etc/freebsd-upgrade.conf
```


```
KeyPrint <very long number>
ServerName update.FreeBSD.org
Components src world kernel
IgnorePaths
UpdateIfUnmodified /etc/ /var/ /root/ /.cshrc /.profile
MergeChanges /etc/ /var/named/etc/
```

All other lines are commented out.

Reading the link you posted it seems that the KeyPrint statement should be commented out. Is this the case?


----------



## da1 (Aug 25, 2010)

no, the KeyPrint has to be uncommented. is that option @ line 1 ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 26, 2010)

Format your posts, last warning!


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Aug 26, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The hostname isn't set either (Amnesiac), this makes me think you might have a problem in your /etc/rc.conf.


I think the fact that login isn't working (in a very specific way) indicates a problem with binaries or shared libraries. If the `# hostname` command fails, then the displayed name will be Amnesiac.

It seems to me that getty is working (welcome banners and username prompts on the virtual consoles), but that when it tries to transfer control to login (to prompt for the password, etc.) either it can't find login or there's a problem (shared library version mismatch, for example) that is causing login to fail.

I second the suggestion of booting in single user mode. Mount all the filesystems and then see if you can use the `# /bin/hostname` command interactively, and/or successfully execute `# /usr/bin/login`/ Note that if one of these commands fails, init will interpret that as a request to go multi-user (which we know won't work). So it would be a good idea to try these in a subshell first.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 26, 2010)

rloc said:
			
		

> @beastie
> 
> There are backups in /var/backup but they are dated 8 August and I tried this upgrade earlier today...


These backups are made by periodic scripts and have nothing to do with the upgrade. The backed up files should be 100% valid though unless you created new accounts since the 8th of August.


----------

